# Ogólne > Badania >  Neutrofile poniżej normy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jak zinterpretować następujące wyniki morfologii:

Wszystkie wskaźniki w normie, oprócz:
- neutrofile 1,51 tys. (norma 2,50-7,00 tys.)
- eozynofile 0,09 tys. (norma 0,10-0,50 tys.)

- neutrofile 34,7 % (norma 40-70 %)
- limfocyty 44,7 % (norma 20-45 %)
- monocyty 18,3 % ( norma 2-10 %)

Poziom magnezu i żelaza jest w porządku.

Ogólne samopoczucie pacjenta - częste zmęczenie, senność,  bóle głowy .

Proszę o rzetelną opinię specjalisty.

A.B.

----------


## Patryk86

Nie sądzę, żeby występujące objawy miały związek z takimi wynikami badań. Skład morfologii krwi zmienia się dynamicznie, w zależności od potrzeb organizmu. Przesunięcia w jednej grupie leukocytów zawsze powodują wzrost lub spadek w drugiej (tu spadek GRA spowodował względny wzrost MONO - nie są podane wartości bezwzględne, więc przyjmuję, że są w normie. Jeżeli układ odpornościowy został "rozleniwiony" długotrwałym brakiem infekcji bakteryjnych, to wtedy może utrzymywać liczbę granulocytów na tak niskiem poziomie. Mimo że podane tutaj normy zaczynają się od 2,50 tys/ul, to lekką granulocytopenię (niedobór granulocytów) rozpoznaje się przy wartościach niższych niż 1,50 tys/ul.

----------

